# Injured Blackbird - broken leg?



## BooBlackbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello

I've got a hand raised baby blackbird - I would say it's approximately 5 weeks old. It was caught by my cat 2 weeks ago (no wounds then, just stressed a lot), unable to feed himself and couldn't fly so I took care of it. Well a long story...

Now the blackbird can fly perfectly, can find food for himself so I was going to release it. Since Monday he spent most of the days outside in my or neighbours garden and returning to my home from time to time (for feeding) and for a sleep. Blackbird is absolutely fantastic!

But now I've got a problem. Yesterday he (I'll use he for now) came back and there's something wrong with one of it's legs ( or foot as the foot is hanging sadly). There are no wounds, no bleeding, that leg is warm and it's rather not floppy - colour is same as the other ones. He doesn't make any noises when I touched it but he's trying not to use it while walking and I'm not sure whether he can control the claw. If his standing, the leg is up hidden between feathers. But he has no problem with that leg while stretching. Beside problem with (for me) awful looking foot - he's happy as always, has same appetite, poop is same as usual etc.

I really don't know how to help him. It's like a pet blackbird for me - which eventually fly away but I'm really worried about that foot. He's now outside somewhere, flying/sitting on trees/laying on a bench as always just not using that one leg.

Should I have put on the splint or just left the leg alone and wait a couple of days? I tried to put him into box on a donut shaped towel, but he doesn't like to stay there. Rather prefer to lay on my hand or leg. If I'll call him, he'll be back "home" but what should I do with him? 

Can provide pictures if needed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skycobb1 (May 10, 2012)

I have a problem and don't know how to post it? This is so difficult and I've got a sick/injured bird and need help.


----------



## Vera-Vert (May 21, 2012)

Hi BooBlackbird ~

I was hoping you might have received a helpful reply to your post about the blackbird with an injured leg, as I have a b/bird in the garden with a similar problem!

It's a male bird ... his mate is currently incubating a clutch of eggs in a nest amongst the ivy near my patio doors. This will be their 2nd brood this year ... they're using the same nest as previously; and I've been keenly watching their activities!

However this morning I noticed that the male bird wasn't weight-bearing on one of his legs whilst he was feedin. As the day has progressed the state of the leg has worsened ... it is now sticking out to one side and appears to be useless. In fact, as he forages amongst the plants the leg seems to be quite a nuisance as it is getting caught on stems and things.

Obviously catching him (or even attempting to) is a no-no ... so basically, I was wondering how your b/bird coped with his injured limb? Did it repair itself? Or did he cope with a permanently 'gammy leg'? Unfortunately I have no idea at all how a wild bird might manage with a disability of this sort ... so I'm just hoping that all will be well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

skycobb1 said:


> I have a problem and don't know how to post it? This is so difficult and I've got a sick/injured bird and need help.


here is the link on posting pictures:



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f111/instructions-on-uploading-posting-images-17782.html


----------

